# 14 year old on traffic patrol



## firecoins (Jan 26, 2009)

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/chi-teen-cop-26-jan26,0,6467334.story



> The boy, who has been charged as a juvenile for impersonating an officer, walked into the Grand Crossing District station, 7040 S. Cottage Grove Ave., dressed in a Chicago police uniform, police spokeswoman Monique Bond said. The boy, who reported for duty about 1:30 p.m., partnered with another police officer for about five hours


----------



## medic417 (Jan 26, 2009)

Wonder how many want a be's fake themselves onto ambulances?


----------



## mikie (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm sorry but I find that kinda funny.  How did the other officer not notice his partner looked probably 20 years younger?  

So for you guys know, your partner at work could be another 14y/o playing paramedic!

Reminds me of a movies from the 90's about a kid who was a cop...forgot the name B)


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 26, 2009)

Thinking about Kid Cop?
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0116765/


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Jan 26, 2009)

Epic!!!!!!!!


----------



## firecoins (Jan 26, 2009)

mikie said:


> I'm sorry but I find that kinda funny.  How did the other officer not notice his partner looked probably 20 years younger?


I thought the story was hilarious.


----------



## silver (Jan 26, 2009)

the cop didnt even spark up a conversation...like how long have you been an LEO, how old are you, you look really young? that really is ridiculous though


----------



## firecoins (Jan 26, 2009)

silver said:


> the cop didnt even spark up a conversation...like how long have you been an LEO, how old are you, you look really young? that really is ridiculous though



We don't know that exactly.  It was probably the partner who figured it out. I couldn't imagine being a cop and suspecting my assigned partner was a fake.  You figure the seargents who signed out the radio and the rest knew what they were doing.  I don't get into long conversations with EMS partners. Sometimes we don't talk for hours.


----------



## daedalus (Jan 26, 2009)

Yea... A seasoned officer gets tricked by a 14 year old boy!?? Into being his partner!!??

This is absolutely one of the strangest things I have ever heard. The boy deserves some credit being that savvy. 

"So hows the wife?" "Oh, you mean my very first crush in middle school? She sits behind me in pre-algebra." "Oh oh very nice to eat his own"


----------



## daedalus (Jan 26, 2009)

firecoins said:


> We don't know that exactly.  It was probably the partner who figured it out. I couldn't imagine being a cop and suspecting my assigned partner was a fake.  You figure the seargents who signed out the radio and the rest knew what they were doing.  I don't get into long conversations with EMS partners. Sometimes we don't talk for hours.



My partner and I argue. And argue and argue. Im very liberal and he is very conservative and we are both stubborn. We go at it for hours. Its quite stimulating and good natured and I don't think he would work with anyone else.


----------



## firecoins (Jan 26, 2009)

daedalus said:


> My partner and I argue. And argue and argue. Im very liberal and he is very conservative and we are both stubborn. We go at it for hours. Its quite stimulating and good natured and I don't think he would work with anyone else.



I prefer to sit in silence.  There is no more waste of time than arguing about politics.  

You know some the 22 year old rookies look like they can be 14.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 26, 2009)

firecoins said:


> You know some the 22 year old rookies look like they can be 14.




I actually got in trouble for telling a young new cop to give me his gun because it was not safe for children to play with guns.


----------



## BossyCow (Jan 26, 2009)

medic417 said:


> I actually got in trouble for telling a young new cop to give me his gun because it was not safe for children to play with guns.



yeah.. I blurted out one time... Look.. it's a baby troop! I don't think the pink cheeked, barely shaving state trooper who looked like he was wearing Daddy's uniform heard me.. I hope...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 26, 2009)

BossyCow said:


> yeah.. I blurted out one time... Look.. it's a baby troop! I don't think the pink cheeked, barely shaving state trooper who looked like he was wearing Daddy's uniform heard me.. I hope...



Ha! Gotta love our WA state troopers, eh?


----------



## Second (Jan 26, 2009)

If I am clean shaven and keep my hair cut I look like I'm 16-17 (I'm really 23) I can kinda see that happening but still the conversation and the pitch of the voice would raise a few questions for me, I thought it  was funny tho.


----------



## BossyCow (Jan 26, 2009)

Wait until the wrinkles and gray hairs arrive, clears that problem right up.


----------



## imurphy (Jan 26, 2009)

With beard, I look my age. I shave, I'm carded buying cigarettes! Some people just look young.

But fair play to the kid! Funny!


----------



## fortsmithman (Jan 26, 2009)

Wouldn't the lack of a badge signal that maybe the guy is a fake.


----------



## mikie (Jan 26, 2009)

fortsmithman said:


> Wouldn't the lack of a badge signal that maybe the guy is a fake.



Not only that, but where did he get a matching PD uniform (with the patches and all)?  and his belt?  did he carry a 9mm?


----------



## firecoins (Jan 26, 2009)

mikie said:


> Not only that, but where did he get a matching PD uniform (with the patches and all)?  and his belt?  did he carry a 9mm?



Not all uniforms have actual badges.  I have seen variations of PD uniforms without one.  

I doubt he had a 9 MM.  Although it is not unheard of that some cops may not have their gun on them.  If he didn't call attention the lack of a weapon, it may have just gone unnoticed.



> After his tour was over, a ranking officer became suspicious of the boy. Police said the officer discovered the teen was not a real police officer when he couldn't produce any credentials. The boy was wearing police-issued pants, shirt, vest, *sweater* and skull cap, police said.
> 
> He was missing his police star, but that was not discovered until after he returned from traffic patrol. Police said the 14-year-old's partner on the traffic assignment did not recognize the boy was underage.
> 
> The source said the boy had an empty holster and a newspaper in place of a ballistic vest in his vest carrier.



I wonder if the sweater covered where the badge went. I guess my theory about the partner making the discovery was baloney.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 26, 2009)

BossyCow said:


> Wait until the wrinkles and gray hairs arrive, clears that problem right up.




That's what botox is for.




Kidding, kidding.


----------



## sarahharter (Jan 26, 2009)

that is funny. but i have to admitt when i go on calls i jut turned 23 and people ask me if i am on a ride along and want to be an emt which sucks cuz i now when i put my hair up even my capt said i look like im 16 or 17.


----------



## imurphy (Jan 26, 2009)

From ABC.com
 "The senior officer was in full control of the squad car at all times, and the 14-year-old never interacted with the public while present with the assigned officer," said Chicago police Asst. Supt. James Jackson.

However, his mother says that is not true. She says her son told her that he went on 10 calls Saturday afternoon, including a couple domestic violence calls. 


Mother is NOT helping his "not guilty" plea.....


----------



## Sasha (Jan 26, 2009)

imurphy said:


> From ABC.com
> "The senior officer was in full control of the squad car at all times, and the 14-year-old never interacted with the public while present with the assigned officer," said Chicago police Asst. Supt. James Jackson.
> 
> However, his mother says that is not true. She says her son told her that he went on 10 calls Saturday afternoon, including a couple domestic violence calls.
> ...



Sounds a little bit like bragging!


----------



## Kendall (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm not even sure what to say to this!

I had a laugh though! I'll be double checking to make sure my partner is who they say they are on my next shift!


----------



## Second (Jan 27, 2009)

BossyCow said:


> Wait until the wrinkles and gray hairs arrive, clears that problem right up.



I already have some gray, its the family curse. my cousins patch is right in the middle of his head in the front, it looks like a bird came flu by and craped in his hair lol


----------



## daedalus (Jan 27, 2009)

Im going to card my partners from now on! 

Myself and a good friend (a female EMT) were in In and Out the other day (popular burger chain in california) and two brand new minted LAPD officers came in looking like they were 16 in a costume! Complete with a gun!


----------



## medic417 (Jan 27, 2009)

imurphy said:


> From ABC.com
> "The senior officer was in full control of the squad car at all times, and the 14-year-old never interacted with the public while present with the assigned officer," said Chicago police Asst. Supt. James Jackson.
> 
> However, his mother says that is not true. She says her son told her that he went on 10 calls Saturday afternoon, including a couple domestic violence calls.
> ...




Sounds like she is setting things in place to sue for endangering her child.


----------

